# المنتديات الأردنية > المنتدى العسكري الاردني >  قوات الدرك تحتفل بتخريج ووداع سرايا الشرطة الخاصة

## إن الله يراك

*عمان جو - بترا*

احتفلت المديرية العامة لقوات الدرك صباح امس في مديرية درك المهام الخاصة بتخريج ووداع سرايا الشرطة الخاصة المتوجه الى دارفور وساحل العاج ضمن قوات حفظ السلام الدولية العاملة تحت مظلة الأمم المتحدة.

ونقل مدير عام قوات الدرك اللواء الركن توفيق حامد الطوالبة خلال الاحتفال تحيات جلالة القائد الأعلى للقوات المسلحة واعتزازه بالجهود التي يبذلها رجل الأمن الأردني خلال مشاركته في قوات حفظ السلام الدولية.

 واشار الى أهمية الدور الأمني والإنساني الذي يقوم به رجل الأمن الأردني ضمن هذه القوات في مختلف أنحاء العالم والمستوى الرفيع والمتميز الذي يتحلى به، مشيرا الى ان ذلك ثمرة لجهود جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني والتي أوجدت سمعة طيبة عن الأردن كبلد حضاري مؤهل وقادر على المشاركة في قوات حفظ السلام الدولية وتقديم الخدمات لشعوب الدول التي تعاني من اضطرابات ونزاعات مختلفة.

ودعا الطوالبة المشاركين الى المحافظة على السمعة الطيبة والمرموقة التي يتمتع بها الأردن بقيادته الحكيمة والالتزام بأخلاق المدرسة الهاشمية التي تدعو الى الاعتدال والوسطية والقيام بالواجبات الموكولة إليهم بكل احتراف وتميز وحيادية تامة والعمل بروح الفريق الواحد في سبيل الحفاظ على أمنهم وسلامتهم والحفاظ على الصورة المشرقة للوطن.

وقال قائد القوة إن المشاركين تلقوا تدريبات عملية ونظرية في كافة المواضيع والمهارات التي تساهم في رفع كفاءتهم والتي تمكنهم من أداء واجباتهم في أرض المهمة.

 ودعا مدير ادارة الافتاء والإرشاد الديني في كلمة له بالحفل المشاركين إلى التحلي بالأخلاق الحميدة وأن يكونوا نموذجاً وقدوة لغيرهم وأن يعكسوا صورة الإسلام السمحة وصورة العروبة من خلال أداء واجباتهم بكل كفاءة واقتدار.

واشتمل حفل الوداع الذي حضره عدد من كبار ضباط قوات الدرك والأجهزة الأمنية على تطبيقات في مكافحة الشغب ونقاط الغلق وعمليات الاقتحام وبعض المهارات المستخدمة في قوات الدرك عكست المستوى التدريبي الرفيع الذي وصلوا اليه.

الله يحميهم ياااااااااارب والله برفعوا الرااااااااااس

----------


## علاء سماره

الله يسعدهم ويوفقهم
ويقسملي أكون منهم

----------


## دموع الغصون

*إن شاء الله برجعو بالسلامه 
مهمتهم كتير صعبه و هم سفراء الأردن بالخارج 
كالعادة الأردن يتميز بنشامى الوطن 
مشكورة ان الله يراك على الخبر 


ينقل الموضوع إلى القسم الأنسب 
المنتدى العسكري الأردني*

----------


## محمد العزام

الله يحميهم ويوفقهم بمهاتهم الخارجية بيرفعوا راس الاردن لفوق 
بس ياريت هالحكومة تنصفهم مش تسرقهم ..زلانو مثل مابيعرف الكل انو بياخذوا مقابل لاداء المهمات الخارجية وحكومتنا بتاخذ الثلثين وهم الثلث والحكومة طبعا ما الها نصيب من الاساس بس يلا اتعودنا على الفساد 


مشكورة

----------


## rand yanal

الله يحميهم  :Smile:

----------


## إن الله يراك

> الله يسعدهم ويوفقهم
> ويقسملي أكون منهم


امين والله يعطيك الي بتتمناه يا رب

----------


## إن الله يراك

> *إن شاء الله برجعو بالسلامه 
> مهمتهم كتير صعبه و هم سفراء الأردن بالخارج 
> كالعادة الأردن يتميز بنشامى الوطن 
> مشكورة ان الله يراك على الخبر 
> 
> 
> ينقل الموضوع إلى القسم الأنسب 
> المنتدى العسكري الأردني*


امين والحمدلله ع سلامتك يا غاااااااالية

----------


## إن الله يراك

> الله يحميهم ويوفقهم بمهاتهم الخارجية بيرفعوا راس الاردن لفوق 
> بس ياريت هالحكومة تنصفهم مش تسرقهم ..زلانو مثل مابيعرف الكل انو بياخذوا مقابل لاداء المهمات الخارجية وحكومتنا بتاخذ الثلثين وهم الثلث والحكومة طبعا ما الها نصيب من الاساس بس يلا اتعودنا على الفساد 
> 
> 
> مشكورة


شكرا لمشاركتك بس لييييييييييش التشاؤم

----------


## إن الله يراك

> الله يحميهم


امين الله يسعدك منوووووورة رند

----------

